# Uh, is this amniotic fluid, or just lots of runny mucus?



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I feel like such a dork asking this (and yeah, I'm going to call my doula and then possibly my ob practice after I post this)... The last day or two, I've had a lot of thin discharge which has been pink-tinged. No problem... I just assume this is another normal sign that my body is gearing up for labor. But this morning, it seems like there's more, and almost like it comes in little gushes (I'm definitely wearing a pad). I've been pretty active this morning, so I haven't really paid attention to it.

But the last time I went to the bathroom, instead of being pink-tinged, it was much more yellow (almost a little brownish green?). It also seemed a bit more mucusy this time... I'm kind of confused. What is this? It's not amniotic fluid, is it? Is it mucus plug (doesn't seem at all chunky enough)? What's with the tiny gushes? I know this is TMI, but it kind of smells like menstrual discharge to me.

Also, for what it's worth, I'm having painful contractions that are about 7 minutes apart....


----------



## beaconlighthero (May 3, 2004)

The pink tinge means you are losing your mucus plug (that is what mine looked like) and it got heavier and heavier, like I was having my period over a span of about 2 days. Your contractions are 7 minutes apart!!! When mine were 7 minutes apart I was told to get to the hospital. Have you gotten a hold of your doula yet? My water never broke, so I don't know if that gushing fluid you are getting is amniotic or not.

best wishes!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Doula is very confident it's mucus plug/show/etc. (and after having gone to the bathroom a few more times, I totally agree... it now seems to be sort of clearish-brownish runny stuff with very small bloody snotty things...). And hopefully, I'm making some progress!









I've had several rounds of regular but not quite strong enough contrax (though each round gets stronger and more painful). I definitely have the sense that these are not yet "go to the hospital" contrax, but I do feel like I may have finally moved from pre-labor to early labor. In between, I'm fine, and I'm trying to tidy the house. But when I'm in a contraction, I think, "Gosh, I wonder how much more of this I can deal with before I call dh home from work." (Don't want to use up his parental leave on a false alarm or labor that's too early!)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

sending you lots of let's get going labor vibes, KKmama...
















warmly,
claudia


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

oh, I'm so keeping you in my thoughts today! Yay!


----------



## copslass (Apr 19, 2003)

Yay, KKmama!!!

Something's up!

You know, it's funny, but losing my mucous plug was always my favorite part of birth. Weird, huh? I just think they're fascinating, some runny, some blood-tinged, some clear, one came out in one piece (that was cool!)









This last time, it was kinda like you're describing. I was a week and a half past my due date and called my teen dd's, thought they'd like to see it. They didn't. Anyway, baby held off another 10 days.

This is so exciting!

Sending labor vibes your way!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

KK--I'm sooo excited for you!!!! Go baby go baby GO!!!!!!


----------



## beaconlighthero (May 3, 2004)

keeping you in my thoughts. Very excited for you, can't wait to hear all the details of the new arrivaL!!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Ezekiel Judah arrived ~3:30 am on the 19th. He was 9 lbs, 4 oz, 21 1/2 in, and a VBAC! And yeah, I was in labor for about 38 hours (but who's counting??).


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!! Can't wait to hear your birth story! Enjoy your babymoon!


----------



## Ligmom (Nov 24, 2001)

YAY !!!!







Wait to go! Congrats on the birth of your son







And I love his name--very nice


----------



## copslass (Apr 19, 2003)

Congratulations, KKmama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to the world, Ezekiel Judah!!! What a beautiful name!

Now rest up and enjoy that baby, vbac mama!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Wow, congrats!!!!

Kimberly


----------



## beaconlighthero (May 3, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------

